
What planes are flying over you right now? - creativityhurts
http://wolframalpha.tumblr.com/post/10689343309/what-planes-are-overhead
======
arethuza
I use: <http://www.flightradar24.com/>

I just noticed it has some helicopter flights from Aberdeen to the rigs in the
North Sea - very cool!

~~~
kokey
Wolfram Alpha says there are no flights over London. I think I'll stick to
<http://www.flightradar24.com/> for now.

------
kgthegreat
Satellites: <http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=satellites+overhead>

~~~
arethuza
What happened to the Nasa applet that gave you a complete 3D view of all the
satellites in orbit? It was awesome - I went looking for it the other day and
it seems to have disappeared.

~~~
xelfer
Offline until 2012: <http://science.nasa.gov/realtime-tracking/>

------
omgtehlion
<http://rasp.yandex.ru/map/air/> and <http://rasp.yandex.ru/map/trains/>

------
mahcuz
Does this work for anybody in the UK? I'm using FF and always get 0 results
(even though I can see planes above me).

------
rfugger
Send this to anyone who thinks the planes overhead are spraying chemtrails.

